
The whimsical but dark world of Rube Goldberg machines (2015) - sdomino
https://www.theverge.com/2015/4/22/8381963/rube-goldberg-machine-contest-history-ideas
======
sambeau
Here in the UK they're called Heath Robinson machines:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Heath_Robinson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Heath_Robinson)

